# Pork fat (how do I store it) rules



## GotGarlic (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi, all. Last weekend, we made country-style ribs for dinner. Before grilling, I steamed them for about an hour over a cup or so of water. After steaming, I poured the liquid into a smaller saucepan and put it in the fridge so the fat could harden at the top. I ended up with 5 cups of pork broth, which I'll be using in posole and chile verde, and about a half cup of fat.

So my question is, do I need to freeze the fat? If not, how long will it keep in the fridge? I'm not sure when I'll use it. I'm thinking I'll save it for making cornbread in the cast-iron skillet. Any other ideas? TIA.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 20, 2008)

btw, pork fat is apparently not as bad for us as we've been led to believe. From Loving Lard:



> ...[R]endered pork fat contains nearly a quarter less saturated fat than butter, more than double the monounsaturated and nearly four times the polyunsaturated fat, according to the USDA. And lard contains no trans fats, now universally considered dangerous.
> 
> "It's not the demon that it's portrayed as," says Shirley Corriher, a biochemist and author of several books on the science of cooking.


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 20, 2008)

Alittle off subject but, bacon is pork, and that's the ONLY WAY to cook fried eggs!


----------



## miniman (Sep 20, 2008)

It should be OK just kept in the fridge. I have never frozen fat. I do use it for roasts and other things. It should keep for several months or even longer.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 20, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> Alittle off subject but, bacon is pork, and that's the ONLY WAY to cook fried eggs!



You got that right! Yum!


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 20, 2008)

miniman said:


> It should be OK just kept in the fridge. I have never frozen fat. I do use it for roasts and other things. It should keep for several months or even longer.



Cool, thanks, miniman


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Sep 21, 2008)

I would second that.  

I keep all the drippings from my breakfast sauage and etc in a small container and use for my eggs.


BTW the only thing better then pork fat is.........

DUCK FAT....   so good


----------



## thymeless (Sep 21, 2008)

Fridge is good. Freezer is better. Just keep what you'll use within the week or so in the fridge, then get out the next chunk. 

Saturated fats are more storage stable than unsaturated fats. The main issue is rancidity (and the associated free radicals) Pork is more saturated than chicken fat (schmalz) but less saturated than beef fat. 

Similarly, beef has a better freezer life than pork both of which are keep better frozen than chicken. 

thymeless


----------

